# Suspected Xbox One leaker refusing to unlock laptop for police – report



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Suspected Xbox One leaker refusing to unlock laptop for police – report*

SuperDaE, the Australian who allegedly leaked Xbox One details and tried to sell a supposed Durango dev kit on eBay is reportedly unwilling to unlock his laptop for the police.










Kotaku reports that SuperDaE – real name Dylan Wheeler – is said to be charge with new offenses aside from the Xbox One leaks, this time because of an unwillingness to cooperate with West Australian Police officials investigating the original matter.

Wheeler appeared in court earlier this month in relation to the Durango case, but since then a data access order issued by the police which demanded Wheeler unlock and reveal the contents of his Macbook Pro, but he claimed he couldn’t remember the necessary passwords due to them changing regularly.

Kotaku has an image of the data access order here that runs down the events of Wheeler’s refusal to pen his laptop. Whether he has genuinely forgotten the passwords amid what must have been a month of turmoil remains open for debate.

Source: VG24/7


----------

